# Openoffice em pt-br?

## Harris

Olá talvez isso ja tenha sido respondido antes, mas como eu nao consegui encontrar.... 

como emergir o open-office em pt-br????

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> LANG="pt_BR"
> 
> LC_ALL="pt_BR"
> ...

 

ja tenho isso no meu make.conf

qual o proximo passo???

soh um emerge openoffice ja resolve?

eu naum gostaria de emergilo e descobrir q dpois vo t q emergir dinovo  :Sad: 

obrigado

----------

## thiagonunes

Meu amigo, você define apenas a variável LINGUAS no make.conf. LANG e LC_ALL você define em /etc/env.d/02locale, coforme o "Guia de localização do Gentoo Linux", disponível em http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/guide-localization.xml .

Dê uma olhada no guia e tente instalar o openoffice novamente.

Por favor, depois volte aqui poste se conseguiu.

----------

## Harris

 *thiagonunes wrote:*   

> Meu amigo, você define apenas a variável LINGUAS no make.conf. LANG e LC_ALL você define em /etc/env.d/02locale, coforme o "Guia de localização do Gentoo Linux", disponível em http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/guide-localization.xml .
> 
> Dê uma olhada no guia e tente instalar o openoffice novamente.
> 
> Por favor, depois volte aqui poste se conseguiu.

 

estranhamente eu não tinha esse arquivo /etc/env.d/02locale, 

criei-o-o  :Razz:  e colequei as variaveis nele, e fiz mais umas coisinhas tb.

emerge -av openoffice gaim 

Total size of downloads: 262,374 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes

amanha eu passo ai e falo o resultado, vlw a dica ai  :Smile: 

----------

## xef

Penso que as traduções para o openoffice 2.0 ainda não estão prontas.

Pelo menos a versão pt_PT tem está incompleta, apenas algumas palavras me aparecem traduzidas e até são introduzidos alguns bugs... Mas pode ser que a versão pt_BR já esteja feita, a comunidade portuguesa de openoffice é que está muito parada.

----------

## thiagonunes

Meu openoffice-2.0 em pt_BR está todo em português, até a ajuda.

----------

## xef

Experimentei compilar o meu em pt_BR e realmente parece totalmente traduzido, tirando uma ou outra string. O help é que continua em ingles...

Sendo assim, parece que vai ser esta versão que vou instalar até que saia a versão final em pt_PT.

----------

## thiagonunes

Não sei se no openoffice tem uma opção pra trocar o idioma de algumas coisas, pois como tu ja tinhas o openoffice em pt_pt com a ajuda em inglês pode ser que alguma configuração antiga tenha dito para o openoffice exibir a ajuda em inglês.

Tente o seguinte: (como usuário)

$ rm -rf  .openoffice* .sversionrc

Depois tente abrir o openoffice novamente e veja se a ajuda conttinua em inglês. Se continuar então é porque está na hora de treinares teu inglês :P. Hahahahah.

[]'s

----------

## thiagonunes

Me enganei no t*pico anterior.

o comando *

$ rm -rf .ooo* .sversionrc

----------

## xef

O problema com o ingles não sou eu, esta instalação de gentoo é que vai ser usada por centenas de pessoas com niveis de instrução muito variado. Já obriga-los  adaptar-se ao openoffice e linux vai ser complicado, imagina se ainda por cima estiver em ingles

Edit: funcionou... Isso significa que vou ter que voltar a testar a versão pt_PT e apagar nela os tais ficheiros  para ver se já fica dierito  :Shocked: 

----------

## thiagonunes

Q beleza! Boa sorte com o pt_PT. Mas eu não tenho tanta paciência, no meu Athlon Thunderbird 1.0 GHz o openoffice leva 16 horas pra compilar.

----------

## daelanus

meu openoffice está tdo em português.. único problema é que não posso digitar acentos (é ó ã õ etc), ainda que possa fazer isso no resto do sistema e em qualquer editor de texto =D

----------

## thiagonunes

Tenta aí:

$ rm -rf .ooo* .sversionrc

Senão tenta desinstalar o openoffice, apagar qualquer vestígio dele no sistema, apagar as suas configurações pessoais dinovo, e reinstalar.

Se os acentos funcionam em outros programas no X então provavelmente é algum problema do openoffice, por isso acho que não vale a pena mexer em configurações do X ou do KDE, Gnome ou sei lá o que você usa.

Vale a pena também dar um fuçada nas configurações do openoffice, mas eu já tive esse problema usando o Kurumin e não me lembro de ter achado as tais configurações.

Boa sorte.

----------

## diogot

 *daelanus wrote:*   

> meu openoffice está tdo em português.. único problema é que não posso digitar acentos (é ó ã õ etc), ainda que possa fazer isso no resto do sistema e em qualquer editor de texto =D

 

Você usa o kde? Parece que o kde faz com que os acentos do ooffice não funcionem, faz um teste:

```

# export LANG=pt_BR.ISO-8859-1

# export LC_ALL=pt_BR.ISO-8859-1

# export LINGUAS=pt_BR

# ooffice2

```

isto deve fazer os acentos aparecerem.

----------

## daelanus

opa... caras, resolvi o problema mexendo no arquivo 02locale, definindo portugues lá =D 

mas valeu aih pela dica..  :Very Happy: 

mais ou menos isso: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-393696.html

----------

